# intro&question



## LoneMike (May 15, 2012)

Greetings everyone . I just registered as a result of a referral from a member of another forum , seems I'm much too conservative for them . I will be brousing around like any new member will to familiarize myself with the site . So far I have found this "work at home business " topic interesting . I see that there are some stock traders/investors here, does anyone trade "Forex" ...?

Mike


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I only trade stocks, but would love to learn Forex and Comex sometime.

How are you doing with Forex?


----------



## LoneMike (May 15, 2012)

Been doing really well especially with the consistent trending of the major pairs this month so far . What type of stocks do you trade/invest in and how long have you been at it ?

Mike


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I have traded stocks in the past...just dabbling in the stock exchange...on a super small scale for quite some time.

Presently, I am basically buying and holding high yield dividend stocks for retirement, and not day trading, even though I wish I could!


----------

